# more painting than CNC ing...



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

is CNCing a word? can we make it into one?

Here is a large plywood piece I just wrapped up. more painting than carving, but I am posting it so you can see the marks on the plywood that I make with a V carve bit. They mark the significant points on piece so when I go to paint it, the work is more like fill in the areas, or paint by number. It speeds the painting up immensely. 

So these two large pieces were cut out of 1/2 plywood and painted over a two day period. 


A little Game of Thrones Fan art for a gathering we are having.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

No problem. Next time spray the board one color of your design. Cut out just the pieces of that color. Spray another color. Cut out just the pieces of that color. Repeat until done. Then you have a jigsaw puzzle. I imagine you could find a market for them. And no painting issues. 
:grin:
And that's why you have a CNC. Hehehe


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Paint by number my a**!!!!! All that blending and color highlighting can't be done by just "paint by number". 

Love it!!


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

Talented painting


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s got a real wow factor to it Scott! Great job , no , more like an amazing job 
The dragon dam near looks 3D .
Those eyes freak me out too lol. Great idea with those cuts to provide a reference for painting


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Amazing work!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That is exceptional painting, Scott! I love the 'paint by number' idea. 

David


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Um...Wow. 'Nuff said


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

JOAT said:


> No problem. Next time spray the board one color of your design. Cut out just the pieces of that color. Spray another color. Cut out just the pieces of that color. Repeat until done. Then you have a jigsaw puzzle. I imagine you could find a market for them. And no painting issues.
> :grin:
> And that's why you have a CNC. Hehehe


You have so many good ideas, I think I will send you this file so you can cut it up. I will provide the paint numbers and color index.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

Wow, that's amazing Scott...painting by numbers still requires a steady hand, kudos to you!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Scottart said:


> You have so many good ideas, I think I will send you this file so you can cut it up. I will provide the paint numbers and color index.


Hahaha Won't do any good to send it to me, I don' t have a CNC, and don't intend to get one. Instead of cutting it up, you could just outline the parts, and make it paint by numbers.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

here they are installed at the gallery.. until the final episode party... then we burn them..


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

All that work, then you burn them? Why? I am sure there is someone that would be happy to pay actual money for them.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow does that look impressive! Scott , there not seriously going to burn these signs are they?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Copyright issues? But still, burning seems a wee bit drastic.
Fantastic paint job, Scott. Well wait, I guess it really is _fantastic_ fantastic!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe you could gift it to Emilia Clarke...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Maybe you could gift it to Emilia Clarke...


yes, if she would just stop by for a photo or two..

and as followers of the show know.... the Queen of Dragons can not burn..


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Scott, when I saw the finished result, the idea that just popped into my head was to A. Quit my job. B. kiss my Wife goodbye, tell her I’ll be back some day. C. Show up outside your door, call you Sensei, and not leave until I have learned to woodwork properly (ie. Masterfully ), Oh yeah you would also get to call me grasshopper. My brain has always sorta worked off kilter like that, explains a lot. Work looks like it’s up to your usual standards!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

artman60 said:


> Scott, when I saw the finished result, the idea that just popped into my head was to A. Quit my job. B. kiss my Wife goodbye, tell her I’ll be back some day. C. Show up outside your door, call you Sensei, and not leave until I have learned to woodwork properly (ie. Masterfully ), Oh yeah you would also get to call me grasshopper. My brain has always sorta worked off kilter like that, explains a lot. Work looks like it’s up to your usual standards!


Ok that is major funny. but I like the Grasshopper idea..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Artie,

You'd never go back home after being up there!!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Since it's just "paint by number" why couldn't you (I mean we - here's your chance Artie) just start making paint by number kits. Dr T could implement the business plan and we're on the way.

We could learn how to do it, hunt, fish, set the business up, hunt, fish, ride your abilities in the ground, hunt, fish, provide more ideas, hunt, fish, hire staff and a labor force (do Eskimos work as cheap as the Chinese?), hunt, fish, set the stock options up, hunt, fish, and count and distribute the money. Hopefully we could also get a little hunting and fishing in too - in our spare time.

I think we're on to something.

Rick, want a job running a 4 x 8 Pro? We may have an opening coming up.

The wheels are turning in my iddy biddy brain!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Since it's just "paint by number" why couldn't you (I mean we - here's your chance Artie) just start making paint by number kits. Dr T could implement the business plan and we're on the way.
> 
> We could learn how to do it, hunt, fish, set the business up, hunt, fish, ride your abilities in the ground, hunt, fish, provide more ideas, hunt, fish, hire staff and a labor force (do Eskimos work as cheap as the Chinese?), hunt, fish, set the stock options up, hunt, fish, and count and distribute the money. Hopefully we could also get a little hunting and fishing in too - in our spare time.
> 
> ...


You just keep olde Iddy Biddy banging and whistling..... I am going fishing..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I am working on real paint by number piece just for you John...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm ready!!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I’m volunteering to be the lead dog for the sled, I hear the view is better up there. I am not a hunter, I have no issues with hunting, it just never grabbed me. Fishing on the other hand...I did buy a boat, and thought about nothing but catching striped bass for 13 years. I could substitute metal detecting for hunting, ( we refer to it as dirt hunting). Not sure about this paint by numbers thing, I seem to remember complaints sent home from my first grade teacher about my inabilities to color inside the lines. I will promise to get all the left and right handed smoke shifters we require. LOLOL Artie


----------

